# Sony MDR-XB450 Complete Review | Might help some



## d3b (Jun 9, 2016)

This is really a nice headset. Noise cancellation is pretty good. Volume level is great. Frequency response is somewhat 6hz-20k as I have experimented. This headphone however doesn't need burning (*drivers don't need burn-in*). Ear pads are very good, soft and fits ear perfectly (it feels like over-ear sometimes, but in the summer your ear will sweat a little). I have used this 4-5 continuously without any problem or pain, not recommend for sports use though (It will fall off).
The tangle free chord is very good and it is a long one. Bass is very good with PC. What I really love about this headset is its warm sound, treble not too much, bass good. This is perfect for listening to movies and I prefer jazz and country or even rap with this.
It is just perfect for everyday music and won't hurt your ear. I am very specific about music and can say that this is perfect vfm. If someone is really into bass, in ear canal headsets are the best to go for. Also this headset leaks a little. I've tried this with SRS-audio, BEATS drivers and android and lumia phones, and it proved to be good.
Open headset might also be a good idea if one doesn't care about sound leaks.









*Special Note:*

1) for PC/ laptop, one has to change sound settings->speaker/headphone->advance->*24 bit 192kbps studio quality* and get the best sound possible

2) for music playback on winamp, use *DSP Real Bass Exciter* with the following settings:-
Threshold Freq: 1200Hz
Harmonic Freq: 60Hz
Harmonic Bandwidth: 80Hz
Harmonic Energy: 24dB
Above Pre-Wave Decay: -92dB
Below Pre-Wave Decay: -10dB

3) optimum settings for typical music player: 
70Hz, 180Hz, 320Hz, 600Hz, 1khz, 3Khz, 6Khz, 12Khz, 14Khz, 16Khz

I hope this helps.


----------

